# Mastering emotional overload but still being highly sensitive



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 15, 2009)

Mastering emotional overload but still being highly sensitive
by Judith Orloff, Psychiatrist 
March 11, 2009

“May you live in interesting times” is reputed to be an ancient Chinese proverb and curse. We are certainly in an amazing period of history, with wonderful changes and opportunities for social and personal growth - but also with much cause for overwhelm, especially if you are highly sensitive, or dealing with negative emotions like depression.

Eric Maisel, PhD, author of Overcoming Obstacles to Creating).

On her site The Art of Sensitive Living, Jenna Avery writes, “We must learn not only to ‘get by’ in this less-than-sensitive world, but to function masterfully, and get out there doing our Authentic Work. We can’t wait any longer — the world needs us Right Now. This means no more holding back, no more playing it safe, no more hiding your light and wisdom” (from _How the world needs your sensitive soul_; also see _Overcoming Overwhelm_ and more articles by Jenna Avery).

Jenna’s inspiring post reminds me of Marianne Williamson’s quote: “Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate. Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure.

“It is our light, not our darkness, that most frightens us. We ask ourselves, Who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, talented, fabulous? Actually, who are you not to be? You are a child of God. Your playing small doesn’t serve the world.”

*Allowing ourselves to be more brilliant*
But being sensitive can be frightening, emotionally destabilizing and constricting. To allow ourselves to be brilliant, we may have to take steps, such as dealing with negative emotions from within or from others.

A psychiatrist and empath, Judith Orloff, MD is author of the new book _Emotional Freedom_, in which she emphasizes “the importance of learning how to stay centered in a stressful, highly emotionally charged world.

“Since emotions such as fear, anger, and frustration are energies, you can potentially ‘catch’ them from people without realizing it. If you tend to be an emotional sponge, it’s vital to know how to avoid taking on an individual’s negative emotions or the free-floating kind in crowds. Another twist is that chronic anxiety, depression, or stress can turn you into an emotional sponge by wearing down your defenses.”


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 15, 2009)

Your timing on this article is impeccable (where I'm concerned) Dr. Baxter - thank you.


----------



## Halo (Mar 15, 2009)

:agree: :goodpost: Thanks David


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 15, 2009)

> ?Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate. Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure.
> 
> It is our light, not our darkness, that most frightens us. We ask ourselves, Who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, talented, fabulous? Actually, who are you not to be? You are a child of God. Your playing small doesn?t serve the world.?



this really resonates with me and was something i had read quite some time ago and posted about as well. i love this quote.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 15, 2009)

> “Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate. Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure.



I learned that from Oprah


----------



## sarek (Mar 18, 2009)

> ?Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate. Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure.


 


Daniel said:


> I learned that from Oprah


 

There are times when I feel that is what holds me back most. The differences between the best and the worst choices are often very small.


----------

